# Just when we thought we dodged the fire.



## Beathard (Sep 4, 2011)

Just when we thought we dodged it, three weeks later the whole county is on fire. This one is 16 miles long and 1/2 mile from the house. Hope our luck holds up.


----------



## CTx Mason (Sep 4, 2011)

My prayers are with you Brother, my Mother also lives in Bastrop, but I think its going to miss her home this time


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 4, 2011)

Ouch!  Where is Paige brother?


----------



## Beathard (Sep 4, 2011)

We are at HWY 290 and 21 NE of Bastrop tx.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 4, 2011)

We'll be praying for your safety, my Brother.


----------



## Huw (Sep 5, 2011)

Ooer, that looks pretty bad.

Prayers.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 5, 2011)

Latest report on the Bastrop County fire is that it now covers an area 16 miles by 6 miles wide, and is about 10% controlled. I don't know precisely where Bro. Beathard is located, but the winds are out of the north so, hopefully, the fire is moving away from him. Our prayers will continue.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 5, 2011)

We are on the NE corner of the fire. It is about 1/2 mile away. Luckily the winds are blowing away from us. I just hope they control it before the winds change.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 5, 2011)

Good to hear that you're OK.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 5, 2011)

I traveled through that area on my trip to and from Waco a couple of weeks ago.  Yes, it was plenty dry.  Hope everything is still okay and no one is adversely affected.  Though I can't see how something this big wouldn't cause troubles for someone.

Here's pulling for all the folks around those parts.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 5, 2011)

25000 acres, 20 miles x 5 miles, and 500 houses gone. Just evacuated. Hope it's there when I get back.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 5, 2011)

My prayers are with you Brother.


----------



## kwilbourn (Sep 5, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you Brother.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you. There are a lot of central texans that need your prayers.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 6, 2011)

Coming back from Austin this evening, we could see the smoke all the way over at Bellville.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 6, 2011)

Used a large pump and swimming pool to save a buddy's house in the middle of it. He lost a garage and out buildings, and the pool is empty, but the house is standing.


----------



## Huw (Sep 6, 2011)

Further prayers are with you, Bro.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Beathard (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm still ok, but 1386 houses in the area are gone. Several brothers lost their homes. 35000 acres burned. Electricity is out to most of the area. Water is not available to large sections of the county. I have lived through several hurricanes and floods. They are bad, but this is really bad.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad to hear you are okay Brother. My continued prayers are with you and all the people being affected by this tragedy.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 8, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I'm still ok



That's the main thing. We're still praying.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 10, 2011)

Day 7 - 50% contained.  1600 homes destroyed.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 12, 2011)

Day 9 - 60% contained. 1600 homes destroyed. 2 dead and 2 missing. Schools reopened today. Bastrop ISD has about 900 homeless kids. Smithville has about. 100 homeless kids.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 12, 2011)

We're doing a clothing drive, along with the employees of Wharton ISD, for the wildfire victims in the Bastrop area. Gave me a good opportunity to clean out my closet of the serviceable items I've outgrown and/or no longer use. You can't have my ".. !" t-shirt, though! :wink:


----------



## nwendele (Sep 12, 2011)

Our effort between the Harley shop and Killeen Lodge was able to fill a 16' trailer to the roof and the bed of the F-250 pulling it. We delivered to celebration outreach church today at noon. The 2 pallets of water went directly to the firefighters on the line and there were several families there picking up clothes. Good to see Texans taking care of each other.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you from Bastrop County and myself.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 15, 2011)

Day 12 - 75% contained. They are finally allowing families to go see all of the properties. Some will not have electricity until the 7th of October. Community is starting to heal.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 17, 2011)

Still not fully contained, but it just started raining!  Yeah!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully you get plenty. Still have you all in my prayers Brother.


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys remember, the GLoTx is requesting names and contact information on all brothers who have suffered loss in the area.  Once accumulated, we need to get behind this relief effort in mass.  Education and relief are what Texas masonry is all about.

We won't fail our heritage.


----------



## Beathard (Oct 3, 2011)

It's 4 weeks after the start and we are 98% contained. Had a couple of flare ups over the weekend. A friend of mine from Boy Scouting lost his house. He has put up a you tube video that I believe is one of the best. Check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14mMFEgbcYE&sns=em


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 3, 2011)

I will be glad to hear when it is out. You all have had a rough go of it. My prayers are still with you all.


----------



## Beathard (Oct 5, 2011)

Just when I thought they were crazy saying it was only 98% contained after 4 weeks, it started up again. There are now 1000 acres ablaze with 25% containment. Will it ever rain?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 5, 2011)

Hopefully the system that is heading our way will keep moving south to you guys. I heard about the fire yesterday on the radio and needless to say I was stunned that it is happening again.


----------

